# Pinestraw Colorant?



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Has anyone used any Pinestraw colorant that you have been happy with? I've been searching around and found some options but would love some real feedback from TLF.

Thanks


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@agrassman

Can't say I've heard pine straw colorant mentioned around here. Mulch dye yes. You got me looking and some of the stuff at Home Depot was well reviewed. I use pine bark nuggets and wonder if you could spray those with that same colorant?


----------

